# Deciding between a Britax & Evenflo Triumph



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I really like the new Britax convertibles. (Not sure which out of these: Marathon 70, Boulevard 70, Boulevard 70 CS, Advocate 70 CS)
Things that are important to me (& that I like about Britax) are: How comfortable it is for baby to play and sleep in (esp. on longer rides), ease of removing the cover to wash it, ease of day to day use, and of course safety. I'm ok with the fact that it might not last forever. I figure I can get him a Frontier and then the next kid can have the Britax convertible.

My husband thinks we should get an Evenflo Triumph because of the price and the Consumer reports safety rating. ...but mostly the price...because he doesn't think a Britax is worth it...even though he would spend that much on a computer part anytime.

What do you guys think?


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a Britax Roundabout 55 and an Evenflo Triumph. The Triumph is a bit of a drag RFing because the knob which tightens the straps digs into the seat, making it difficult to turn and relase the straps.

I much prefer the Britax, though do like everything else about the Triumph.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have an EFTA. I *LOVE* it. I've never had a britax. But, tbh, if I was buying a seat today, I'd get a complete air. I have one and I love it - its easy to install, installs upright w/o issues, goes to 40#s rfing and has a very tall shell. LOVE it!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't spend a dime on the new britax







the lower shell is a rip-off IMO for the price tag. In the old blvd (with a higher shell) my dd outgrew it by height rf at the same time as weight and that was at 33lbs. I would want more rf time for the pricetag they charge.

That said, I won't put my kids in evenflo seats.

-Angela


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a EFTA and love it! The knob is great and it has a nice tall shell. If I were buying a new seat though I would go for one with a higher rfing weight probably the complete air.

The efta has a cover that comes off easily to be washed (I can do mine while still installed rfing) and straps that are super easy to adjust. We have had ours for 3yrs and 2 kids and it is as good as the day I got it!

I also would not "waste" my money on a britax, they are not worth all the hype.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Ladies!

mamadelbosque & KatieT: I did want a complete air, but I saw one at the store and I was surprised by how uncomfortable it felt.

KatieT: I'm glad you mentioned the cover. I was wondering about that because I read a few reviews on amazon saying that the pads move all around when you take the cover off and something gets ruined. Can you weigh in on this?
http://www.amazon.com/Evenflo-Triump...rBy=addOneStar

Angela: Can you tell me why you don't like evenflo seats?

Also, for those they said not to get a Britax, have you ever used one?
Everyone I know says it's the best of all the ones they've tried.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuavaGirl* 
Thanks Ladies!

mamadelbosque & KatieT: I did want a complete air, but I saw one at the store and I was surprised by how uncomfortable it felt.

KatieT: I'm glad you mentioned the cover. I was wondering about that because I read a few reviews on amazon saying that the pads move all around when you take the cover off and something gets ruined. Can you weigh in on this?
http://www.amazon.com/Evenflo-Triump...rBy=addOneStar

Angela: Can you tell me why you don't like evenflo seats?

Also, for those they said not to get a Britax, have you ever used one?
Everyone I know says it's the best of all the ones they've tried.

I have seen and played around with them as my cousin has 3. I have used one of hers for my DD2 and it was nice but no nicer IMO than any other seat. I think they are over priced and won't last as long height wise.

I don't really get what they are complaining about in that thread as I have had my seat for 3 yrs and washed it at least 6 times and have never had anything shift. I honestly just take the cover off, wash hang to dry and put it back on. That is it.

I will say if you put a baby in with no shirt my kids have complained about the red tabs next to their necks but I just pull the shirt up a little on either side of their neck and then it doesn't rub. The seat is great IMO and I would purchase again (if I wasnt' going to need one with heigher shell or weight) As this one stands DS was almost 3yrs old with room to grow when I needed a new seat for DD2 so gave it to her and got him a bigger seat.

Have you had a chance to check it out? I haven't played around with them complete air so can't weigh in the the comfort of it, but I know lots of people on here have them so hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd get the Triumph, and yes, I've owned Britax.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuavaGirl* 
Thanks Ladies!

mamadelbosque & KatieT: I did want a complete air, but I saw one at the store and I was surprised by how uncomfortable it felt.

KatieT: I'm glad you mentioned the cover. I was wondering about that because I read a few reviews on amazon saying that the pads move all around when you take the cover off and something gets ruined. Can you weigh in on this?
http://www.amazon.com/Evenflo-Triump...rBy=addOneStar

Angela: Can you tell me why you don't like evenflo seats?

Also, for those they said not to get a Britax, have you ever used one?
Everyone I know says it's the best of all the ones they've tried.

I own a Marathon (not a Marathon70). It really is a nice seat, and plush, and easy to install. That being said, I can get seats for half the price that will last longer AND have more rfing leg room. So I don't think they are worth the price. A graco myride will last you just as long, and you can find them for $125-150ish and it has TONS of rfing leg room + 2 awesome cupholders. My daughter has been riding in a MR for a few months now and doesn't complain. I had her in the MA for 2 months when I was selling my radian and waiting to buy a MR and she fought me getting in the car and frequenly did her "complain" cry. So I think she actually finds the MR more comfortable.

I also own a Complete Air and LOVE it. It is a light seat (weight wise) compared to the Britax. So it feels less "substantial", but it seems just as safe to me. Plus it's a whole lot easier to lug through the airport. It has more room for growth height wise as well and more legroom. And it's under $200.

If you want something that will last longer than a Britax but feels more "substantial" (because of the steel reinforcement) the Sunshine Kids Radian will fit that bill. Price is comprable. But it has a higher shell height, and some models will rear face to 45lbs. Also more leg room than britax. But, check car-seat.org to make sure there aren't issues with radian installs and your vehicle. It works just great in many, but there are issues in some vehicles.

I don't have an ETA, but I had an older triumph and it was just ok. Not really a fan of the knobs for adjusting the harness at all.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie T* 
I will say if you put a baby in with no shirt my kids have complained about the red tabs next to their necks but I just pull the shirt up a little on either side of their neck and then it doesn't rub.

In summer, I tucked a hanky on either side after buckling dd in.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuavaGirl* 
Angela: Can you tell me why you don't like evenflo seats?

Also, for those they said not to get a Britax, have you ever used one?
Everyone I know says it's the best of all the ones they've tried.

In the past they have had issues with not recalling seats until children have been killed.







I've been told that the CA is made by a different division of the company, but I'm not comfortable with them for my kids. Also they feel generally cheap to me.

And yes, I have a bunch of britax seats (including ones in my parents' cars- 2 blvds, a regent and a frontier) and I wouldn't buy one right now unless it was a fantastic deal. I wouldn't get one of the new ones. The shells are too short. My dd outgrew her blvd rf @ 3.5yrs by height and weight- ds is on track to outgrow by height before that. RF for a substantial time is very important to me and I'm ticked off that britax went BACKWARDS there with the lowered shell height.

FWIW there are other britax seats I'd consider- the infant seat if I wanted an infant seat and the frontier 85. But not the convertibles right now.

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
In the past they have had issues with not recalling seats until children have been killed.







I've been told that the CA is made by a different division of the company, but I'm not comfortable with them for my kids. Also they feel generally cheap to me.

-Angela

Evenflo had the issues with the infant seats flying off the bases. It was Dorel that made the Scenera with the notches of death (and who makes the CA). And yes, the CA is by a completely different division of Dorel.

All seats are tested and meet the same safety standards and are deemed safe by the NHSTA. The most important thing is that the seat fits your car (and is properly installed) and fits your child.


----------



## twentysixcats (Jun 24, 2009)

I was going to get the Evenflo Triumph, and then I found the Britax Roundabout on sale for $99 at Target. Since everyone I've talked to loves their Britax and it was basically half off, I decided to go for that. I had told myself I wouldn't buy a Britax because I don't think the hype is worth the high price tag, but so far I've been happy with it. I don't have anything to compare it to, though (had a Safety 1st infant seat before).


----------



## stephanie95 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a Britax Roundabout, Evenflo Triumph Advance, and a First Years True Fit as convertible car seats for my kids. There are things I like about each one but I have to say my go to favorite is the Britax. The main reason is because it is just so easy to install, install correctly and remove. The straps don't twist. It does not have a large footprint like the ETA or True Fit (which are not as big as others). My neighbor and I can get her Marathon and Radian with my Roundabout in the 3rd row of my van. When I put the ETA or TF in the 3rd row, only my very tall and skinny 15 yo DS can fit next to it. I like how straight forward Britax is to install and use.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twentysixcats* 
I was going to get the Evenflo Triumph, and then I found the Britax Roundabout on sale for $99 at Target. Since everyone I've talked to loves their Britax and it was basically half off, I decided to go for that. I had told myself I wouldn't buy a Britax because I don't think the hype is worth the high price tag, but so far I've been happy with it. I don't have anything to compare it to, though (had a Safety 1st infant seat before).

If it's the regular classic roundabout be prepared to need another seat rear facing. They're outgrown very early as a rule.

-Angela


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

The one they had at sale at Target was the Roundabout 50--a great deal, IMO, for $99 (I saw that too).

I for one love my Britax seats. Super comfy, easy to install in any vehicle I've tried, and last RF long enough for my kids (average dd3 at just turned 4 actually still fits by height, but is over our old Marathon's 33 lb RF limit). It will last until 5-6 FF for most kids. DD4 (21 mos.) is still RF and has plenty of room--she will definitely make it to 3. Not the best for older kids RF leg room, but my kids have never complained.

That said, they are expensive and there are other very good seats for less $$. I would not pay full price for one, but I got ours (we have 2) on sale and at the price I paid I've been super happy with them. I would definitely buy another at a sale price.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't put too much emphasis on plushness. The seat needs to be firm. IME, even with Britax, the plusher parts are not the parts your child is even sitting on/against. So it's sort of a moot point.

I've had a lot of seats.... Everything mentioned here except the Comfort Air.

Personally, if I had to buy another seat now for a rearfacing child, I'd get another MyRide65.


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
In the past they have had issues with not recalling seats until children have been killed.







I've been told that the CA is made by a different division of the company, but I'm not comfortable with them for my kids. Also they feel generally cheap to me.

-Angela

The Complete Air isn't made by Evenflo, it's Dorel. I've seen you speak out about Dorel before, are you confusing them with Evenflo?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchycanadian* 
The Complete Air isn't made by Evenflo, it's Dorel. I've seen you speak out about Dorel before, are you confusing them with Evenflo?

They both have issues with dangerous seats not being recalled. Can never remember which belongs to which brand







but both have killed children and with both they knew about the issue and didn't recall for awhile.

-Angela


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

If you do go with britax, don't waste your money on the CS feature. It never works how it's supposed to (often will click when the straps are still loose, or won't click even when the straps are super tight!). The Advocate is basically a Boulevard with airbags on the sides. The "airbags" don't offer your child any extra protection, so it's not really something worth spending a lot more for either, IMO.

I have owned lots of Britax seats (Companion, Roundabout, Marathon, Boulevard, and, unfortunately, a Diplomat). I used to think they were the best of the best. Certainly, there are nice things about them. The covers are cute, they do install very easily, the straps don't twist. But, I won't be buying any more Britax convertibles. Compared to other brands, they are outgrown earlier both RF and FF, they offer little leg room for RF toddlers (I have to fold DS in two to stuff him in there!). The bases are high, so it's much harder getting DS in and out compared to lower profile seats. We hope to RF until 4, so after spending $300 on a Boulevard, I will likely have to buy another RF seat for DS. He could ride FF in the Boulevard after 4, but it usually doesn't fit kids long enough until they're ready for a booster (shell and harness are too short), so then he'd need a different seat for FF too.

So, no, they are not "bad" seats. But, it's not a good deal to buy one if you end up needing to buy another harnessed seats. Others have given you good recommendations for seats that will last longer that are just as cute and safe.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

We had an Evenflo Triumph for DS1 and it worked great. It's now with my parents which they'll use for DS2. DS2 is currently in a Graco which we bought because of plushnes and price. I regret buying it because it doesn't recline and you have to put a towel up underneath for it to align correctly.







Again, DH and his penny pinching! I would have been fine with buying another ET!!! Definitely worth the money.

This is what we have in both cars: http://www.target.com/Graco-1757846-...n&frombrowse=0


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busymama77* 
We had an Evenflo Triumph for DS1 and it worked great. It's now with my parents which they'll use for DS2. DS2 is currently in a Graco which we bought because of plushnes and price. I regret buying it because it doesn't recline and you have to put a towel up underneath for it to align correctly.







Again, DH and his penny pinching! I would have been fine with buying another ET!!! Definitely worth the money.

This is what we have in both cars: http://www.target.com/Graco-1757846-...n&frombrowse=0

Having to use a towel to help with the recline is not a big deal. Many other perfectly safe seats often need a towel/noodle. The main downside to the Comfort Sport is the 30 pound RF limit and the super short harness. Another RF seat will be needed, and another FF seat too, since the CS is often outgrown by height (FF!) at 2-3 years old.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I've owned a Britax and wouldn't buy another.
I have both a Radian and a Complete Air. I think the CA is an awesome seat and if you don't need it to fit a newborn, it's the seat I'd choose. My second choice would be a tie between the MyRide and the Radian.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I have owned to Britax seats (Marathon and Decathlon) and a Radian seat (XTSL). The Britax seats worked very well while using them (still using Decathlon FF for my 5 year old), but I can definitely tell the Radian has more legroom RF. My oldest was turned at a year in the Marathon (did not know better then) and lasted till almost 6 FF. My second one RF in her Decathlon till 4y3m (right before the baby was born), and towards the end, she was quickly running out of legroom and she is a tiny kid (she was probably about 30 lb when we turned her). In my car, the Radian can only go RF in the middle, as it takes up too much room front to back on the outboard sides, but fits between the front seats in the middle. I decided to go with the Radian this time because a) I needed 3 across and 2 Britax seats together is too wide for that, b) I plan on RF till at least 4 and wanted the extra legroom and RF weight limit (though this probably won't be an issue with my petite DD) and c) I like that it sits lower on the seat so it is easier to load the kid in and out (or for her to climb in herself when she is older).


----------

